# whats the hold up on civil service test grades



## mikeyv7712

I know its been asked before but has anyone heard anything new on when the police test results are gonna come in?
I know human resources says early Sept but it seems that the state isnt always acccurate with dates. Also it was a multiple choice....any idea what the hold up is?
thanks
mike


----------



## Sgt K

Hanging chads!


----------



## MPDReserve

mikeyv7712 said:


> I know its been asked before but has anyone heard anything new on when the police test results are gonna come in?
> I know human resources says early Sept but it seems that the state isnt always acccurate with dates. Also it was a multiple choice....any idea what the hold up is?
> thanks
> mike


Maybe 30-40,000+ tests, extra forms for different credits, etc, etc. It is the same thing every two years. It doesn't matter anyway because the lists aren't available or used until November. If you have issues with curiousity or insecurity, apply in a different state, or wait patiently like everyone else. Don't worry, they haven't forgot about you I am sure of it.


----------



## CmassSgt

No I was talking to somebody in Civil Service and I think they did forget about him, they put his test under a baloney sandwich and forgot about it.

The test was multiple choise this year......????


----------



## mikeyv7712

I know what you are saying but are meaning to tell me that in the past 20 years the state cant seem to make any advances in standardized testing?
dont you think that is a little weird?


----------



## lofu

Both times I took the test I don't think the scores came out until at least October after taking the test in April. I know it sucks but the best advice I can give you is forget you even took the damn thing for now and then you will be pleasantly surprised when the scores finally do come.


----------



## NBPD

Welcome to the Commonwealth, FTW !


----------



## JLT770

im in the same boat...im doing fuckin security, the amount of shit i have to take, and the lack of any real power i have is making me real anxious for the results...

should have applied for Northampton when i had the chance


----------



## screamineagle

JLT770 said:


> and the lack of any real power i have is making me real anxious for the


*YOU WILL RESPECT MY AUTHORITA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

JLT770 said:


> im in the same boat...im doing fuckin security, the amount of shit i have to take, and the lack of any real power i have is making me real anxious for the results...


If you want to enter law enforcement for "real power", you should probably look into another career field.


----------



## CJIS

Just sit tight in wait. I took this past test too and was told results should be in between late August to Mid September.

There is no use In whining about it.. Besides all the folks that got lay-ed off from Boston Municipal are ahead of you anyway making our chances small.



Delta784 said:


> If you want to enter law enforcement for "real power", you should probably look into another career field.


Delta is right that is a poor reason to become a police officer.


----------



## Rocco39

JLT770 said:


> im in the same boat...im doing fuckin security, the amount of shit i have to take, and the lack of any real power i have is making me real anxious for the results...
> 
> should have applied for Northampton when i had the chance


OMG, I can't friggin believe you said that. You want "real power" try applying at Nstar.


----------



## redsox03

Rocco39 said:


> OMG, I can't friggin believe you said that. You want "real power" try applying at Nstar.


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BartA1

Going on my past experience with Civil Service. Grades will probably be out sometime after Labor Day. The list will probably be certified and ready for use hopefully by November 1st. From what I hear they are scoring this test different than the past one so that might delay the process. Welcome to Mass.


----------



## mikeyv7712

real power? i dont know what to say about that
but the fact remains that the state could build a bridge before the test results come back. its just an observation that for no reasonable explanation the state cant speed the test results up. the test might as well be hand written and corrected by a 90 year old lady that is legally blind and they would come back the same time.


----------



## JLT770

Delta784 said:


> If you want to enter law enforcement for "real power", you should probably look into another career field.


haha bad choice of words, but seriously its like office space where i work, with the 6 bosses and all. anyway my only power in this job is telling people to leave or ill call the cops...and if that doesnt work run away...

somewhat ridiculous...


----------



## timothy135

Blame the 40 year olds taking the test in September


----------



## CRASHPD

Blame me I'm 33!!! Stay Safe Everbody!!!


----------



## Macop

Let the 40 year olds take the test some of em will make as good or better cops than the 20 somethings! I don't think the Boston munis will be much worry, there is only 29 of em. Hell I was able to leave my non CS job for a CS job and the only impact the minis had was I had to wait a couple of more weeks to get certified. Whatever jobs they are going to take will be gone way before any list comes out, for the most part.


----------



## badogg88

I graduated college in January, took the test in May, and still can NOT find a goddamn job anywhere and I'm getting frigging frustrated. Literally anywhere. No banks, no administrative jobs, no security (wouldn't want to get paid $10/hr anyway). Right now I'm a waitress, but I spent $20,000 in school loans to be a waitress? I know there's not that good ofa chance for civil service but hopefully God was on my side the day I took the test....


----------



## JLT770

don't we all, and thanks for bringing back this thread....really


----------



## Guest

badogg88 said:


> I graduated college in January, took the test in May, and still can NOT find a goddamn job anywhere and I'm getting frigging frustrated. Literally anywhere. No banks, no administrative jobs, no security (wouldn't want to get paid $10/hr anyway). Right now I'm a waitress, but I spent $20,000 in school loans to be a waitress? I know there's not that good ofa chance for civil service but hopefully God was on my side the day I took the test....


When you're 23 years old, you want instant gratification. I know, because I was young myself once, and at the time I thought I got hired late in life at the ripe old age of 22.

Keep your nose clean, take every test you can, and good things will eventually happen.


----------



## Rocco39

Delta784 said:


> When you're 23 years old, you want instant gratification. I know, because I was young myself once, and at the time I thought I got hired late in life at the ripe old age of 22.
> 
> Keep your nose clean, take every test you can, and good things will eventually happen.


Could'nt have said it better myself Delta784. I'm an old man compared to most of the posters on this board but I too see how frustrating it is playing this waiting game.

It is what it is though Badogg88, hang in their and take Delta784's advice and you'll have success, it just may take a while. As for other non LE business opportunities I would suggest Monster or another job posting board. As for specific career/jobs that may not be in LE but involve crime/fraud fighting, the insurance industry; Auto, Home and Worker's Comp business can be a decent alternative and the money is usually better than in LE. Most insurance carriers have fraud or special investigative units (SIU's)that investigate fraud and work/coordinate with local and state LE as well as DA's and AG's offices. It can take a while to work your way into one of these units though. Also the AG's office have fraud units such as Social Security Enforcement units that can be challenging as well.


----------



## Gradyhater

Anyone who took the exam in May should have received the following email from civil service regarding the release of test grades.

Information about the May 19, 2007 Police Officer Examination, Municipal Service & MBTA - Announcement Number 8580​


Scores are scheduled to be mailed to exam-takers during the 2nd or 3rd week of September 2007 

There is additional information but, I can not post the URL links since I have not made the minimum number of posts required. The scores are coming soon.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## 4198

JLT770 said:


> im in the same boat...im doing fuckin security, the amount of shit i have to take, and the lack of any real power i have is making me real anxious for the results...
> 
> should have applied for Northampton when i had the chance


"Lack of any real power"? as a security officer? "the amount of shit you have to take"?? oh man, it's way worst as a cop, matter a fact, you get it from the street and the brass (at times). You might find your better off considering it responsibility and accountability vs, using the terminology "real power". If your going at it for "real power" to deal with your fustrations and the "shit" you say you have to endure, well my friend you may be seen as someone struggeling with little man syndrome and looking for the badge as a cure. No worry, they should or hopefully will pick up on it during your psyc. If not; well, let's just say this, those walking tall with the big bat tend to end up tripping over it - I have seen it first hand. I look back years ago I also did security, and it's not even close on the level of shit your dealt as a cop, and you can't use your badge like you might think, it comes with so much "shit" responsibility that if you end up working the street someday, after 5- 10 years you will actually agree with this posting, best of luck!!


----------



## JLT770

again, i am sorry for posting that. at the time i was getting blamed for something i did, which wasn't my fault. It all worked out though. as for real power, i am also sorry for posting that. i was upset at the time and i took it to this thread. I know being a police officer is difficult as you come under scrutiny from both sides, but thanks for predicting my failure based on this post.


----------



## mikeyv7712

anyone hear anything about the test?


----------



## JLT770

we heard it was delayed due to a new company conducting the test, this was as of 9/25/07


----------



## McClus23

Damn JLT770, they just will NOT let you live that post down man!! You should just cash out in regards to the CC scores and start planning a hostile take-over at your current security job! Cuz apparently, you ain't gonna make it! J/K. lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## JLT770

i know right, but this humble pie they served me is great


----------



## Guest

JLT770 said:


> i know right, but this humble pie they served me is great


Might as well put some ice cream and whipped topping on it, because cops have memories like elephants.


----------



## JLT770

so the odds of getting on a job and getting shit about it from some guy in the department on this too are very good? GREAT!


----------



## Guest

JLT770 said:


> so the odds of getting on a job and getting shit about it from some guy in the department on this too are very good? GREAT!


Roll call is the toughest room you'll ever walk into, I promise you that.


----------



## JLT770

i think it may be time for JLT770 to retire from the forum


----------



## Guest

JLT770 said:


> i think it may be time for JLT770 to retire from the forum


If you can't take the anonymous ribbing of some internet denizens who may or may not be cops, then police work is most definitely not the field for you.

If you want to quit because of some stupid remark you made when you joined here and have caught some shit over it, then I positively do not want you backing me up on a hot call. If you're that weak of character, please do not ever take a single police exam for the rest of your life. You'll do both yourself and your potential co-workers a world of good.


----------



## Mozzarella

JLT770 said:


> i think it may be time for JLT770 to retire from the forum


Or simply STFU for a while..


----------



## JLT770

um....wow, i was joking, jesus i think you guys need to relax. i like how im judged as weak of character by words i type on a forum. as for shutting the fuck up, maybe later


----------



## MM1799

Good lord. Don't be so sensitive. 

Wait until you have some lowlife threatening your family and telling you how much of a fan he is of you. Are you going to take 10 minutes to sit in your cruiser, play your stress reliever/self confidence tapes, take a deep breath and then proceed to make an arrest?


----------



## McClus23

"The world needs plenty of bah-tendahs!!..." 

Lol. It's all good JLT770, just think of all this as pre-pre psych testing.....except according to all the doctors on this forum, your failing.


----------



## JLT770

it was all in good fun and i was joking when i said time for JLT to retire, then i get badgered about not being able to handle it. anyway...


----------



## Oscar8

The way I look at it is the hiring process is a very long process and the civil service is only the first step. Patience is a must when you want to become a PO.


----------



## 94c

Oscar8 said:


> The way I look at it is the hiring process is a very long process and the civil service is only the first step. Patience is a must when you want to become a PO.


The Cape is filled with small departments and it can be quite difficult to get on. You need something to get your foot in the door like dispatching or being hired for the summer months.

Once you prove yourself it improves your chances and they put a face/person to the name.

The only other option is to move to an area with a larger department and improve the chance of being hired.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Oscar8

On the Civil Service my four towns were Falmouth, Bourne, Sandwich and Barnstable. Barnstable is the biggest department on the cape followed by Falmouth. There are a few towns on cape that are non-Civil Service (Mashpee and Eastham) If none of my selected towns work out there are always those two towns. They are always hiring. Im not sure how that would work as a stepping stone towards a Civil Service town though. I have my foot somewhat in the door in one of my selected towns but im not holding my breathe.


----------



## Rocco39

.. Chatham hires often, also, Wellfleet, Brewster, Orleans, Eastham, Harwich,Yarmouth, Dennis and Mashpee are all NON civil service towns. Barnstable is a fine department and employ somewhere around 120 officers; lots of stuff going on in the 7 villages, especially Hyannis...


----------



## Oscar8

I had no idea there were so many non Civil Service towns on the Cape.


----------



## JLT770

do many people live on the cape year round? maybe that's why?


----------



## Oscar8

you would be surprised how many people are year rounders here now. The traffic doesnt go away in the winter like it used too.


----------



## Macop

The Cape towns dont hire as much as they used, I worked down there for a while. Chatham hires a lot because we would get people quitting in droves. That should tell you something. However that may stop, or slow down due to the new contract. Truro, Wellfleet, Eastham(very low pay), Orleans, Chatham, Harwich, Dennis, Yarmouth, and Mashpee are non-CS. Of those P.Ds Yarmouth and Dennis are very good P.Ds as P.Ds go. You may do yourself so some good and put Provincetown on your list, might sound crazy, but it is the only CS P.D I know of where people can get hired after getting a 70 on the C\S exam and being dead last on the list. They hire you as a P.I first but you gotta start somewhere and I do believe they still have not filled all the slots from the last round yet. When I got the card they had exausted the ENTIRE list and a few people that interviewd at the time, back in April dropped out of the process or failed the PAT. Every person on that list got a card some more than once.


----------



## JLT770

NO ONE WANTS TO WORK IN P TOWN? i wonder why


----------



## Rocco39

Is anyone confident that CS will "establish the list" tomorrow (11/1)?


----------



## JLT770

i heard (from this forum) something about 11/12 or around that date. if there's one thing i learned from this whole thing its just wait...and it will come


----------



## Macop

P-town is not that bad, fun place to work, the chief is a great guy to work for. But hell its a f/t academy all bought and paid for, and CS status, you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Oscar8

They said the eligibility list would be coming out on November 9th originally, then they said the 1st, I would expect it around december 5th haha.

As for P-town I 1 I love on the exact furthest point on the cape from there (GAS!) and two I heard P-town is a very low pay town as well. I did WAY better then a 70 on the CS so ill see where that gets me.

I thought Eastham was a non CS town as well?


----------



## Esoteric77

Oscar8 said:


> They said the eligibility list would be coming out on November 9th originally, then they said the 1st, I would expect it around december 5th haha.
> 
> This is what the HRD site has posted, Although I wouldn't be surprised to see the list later than that.
> 
> "The eligible list is scheduled to be established on November 1, 2007.
> On or about November 9, you will be able to view your rankings on your chosen municipalities' civil service lists by logging into Soris"
> 
> 
> On or about is the key phrase here...lol


----------



## boysetsfire888

Rocco39 said:


> Is anyone confident that CS will "establish the list" tomorrow (11/1)?


in a word.....no. I am hopeful however. This has been a very LOOOONG process. Anyone have any ideas on how long the rest of the process will take? Like how long after the list is established should I set aside for sitting with my thumb up my butt?

Thanks guys, first post.


----------



## Rocco39

boysetsfire888 said:


> in a word.....no. I am hopeful however. This has been a very LOOOONG process. Anyone have any ideas on how long the rest of the process will take? Like how long after the list is established should I set aside for sitting with my thumb up my butt?
> 
> Thanks guys, first post.


I'd say set aside at least another 6 months with thumb up butt, when 6 months elapses, remove thumb and replace with other thumb, alternate accordingly every 6 months  
</IMG>


----------



## boysetsfire888

Rocco39 said:


> I'd say set aside at least another 6 months with thumb up butt, when 6 months elapses, remove thumb and replace with other thumb, alternate accordingly every 6 months
> </IMG>


O jesus........lol.


----------



## Oscar8

Rocco39 said:


> I'd say set aside at least another 6 months with thumb up butt, when 6 months elapses, remove thumb and replace with other thumb, alternate accordingly every 6 months
> </IMG>


haha aint that the truth!


----------



## Macop

Yeah, Eastham is non-CS. The pay in P-town is not the best but there are lost of details and OT there, always has bee, you will be able to afford rent. But you can certainly make money. But I imagine if I were looking to get on a f/t CS P.D I would just take what ever I could and tough it out for a year or two and bank money, as long as you rent you will be in good shape financially.


----------

